# Multiple Dead and Wounded in French Christmas Market Shooting



## TheProspect (Dec 11, 2018)

MANHUNT: Suspect in Strasbourg Shooting Identified, Was on ‘Terror Watch List’ | Sean Hannity


"The suspected gunman behind the deadly shooting in Strasbourg, France Tuesday evening has been identified and was on a “Terror Watch List,” though officials refused to release the man’s name or age."

“A shooting in the French city of Strasbourg killed two people and wounded at least eight others, officials said. The shooting sparked a major security operation around a world-famous Christmas market on Tuesday. The gunman, who is at large, has been identified and had been flagged as a suspected extremist,” writes CBS News.


The Religion of Peace Strikes again.


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 11, 2018)

Pray they take the cell out with him...


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 11, 2018)

Rest in Peace to the victims, quick recovery to the wounded.

Surprised this didn't happen sooner, with the riots taxing police, intel and  military numbers....


----------



## TheProspect (Dec 11, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Rest in Peace to the victims, quick recovery to the wounded.
> 
> Surprised this didn't happen sooner, with the riots taxing police, intel and  military numbers....




Thats a good point. I just wonder what it really even means to be on a terrorist watchlist if you are still able to obtain a weapon and commit a mass shooting. I suppose though that he could've made all of his moves in the last few weeks with the defense resources all taxed like you said...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 11, 2018)

You could be on a Facebook account of a guy,  who donated funds to a group,  who at face value may seem legit,  but has some shady associations, and find yourself on a watch list.  Doesn't mean you are a terrorist or that you may possibly become one,  just means you ended up on someone's radar due to some association, etc. Hints "watch list" as in,  let's keep an eye on this dude. 

France has got some real problems, as the rest of the EU who took in all these "refugees" and I imagine we haven't began to even see the worst of it...

Rest in Peace to the fallen and a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 11, 2018)

I would be curious what their "watchlist" criteria is as opposed to the US and USIC one.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> You could be on a Facebook account of a guy,  who donated funds to a group,  who at face value may seem legit,  but has some shady associations, and find yourself on a watch list.  Doesn't mean you are a terrorist or that you may possibly become one,  just means you ended up on someone's radar due to some association, etc. Hints "watch list" as in,  let's keep an eye on this dude.
> 
> France has got some real problems, as the rest of the EU who took in all these "refugees" and I imagine we haven't began to even see the worst of it...
> 
> Rest in Peace to the fallen and a speedy recovery to the wounded.



There’s a difference between the watch lists some of us may be on and the one he was on.


----------

